# Sacramento vs. Detroit Game Thread (3/6, 12:30 PT/ABC)



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

<center> *vs.* 

*Sacramento Kings (36-24) vs. Detroit Pistons (36-21)
Arco Arena, Sunday March 6, 2005
12:30 PT, ABC*
--------------------------------------------------------------------

*Probable Starters





































Brad Miller/Darius Songaila/Peja Stojakovic/Cuttino Mobley/Mike Bibby 





































Ben Wallace/Rasheed Wallace/Tayshaun Prince/Rip Hamilton/Chauncey Billups  

-------------------------------------------------------------------- 

-Pistons board game thread:wave: 
-NBA.com Preview *</center>


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> "We've got to play defense better," said guard Eddie House, who might see more minutes if *Cuttino Mobley's back troubles him Sunday.* "That's all there is to it."


http://www.sacbee.com/content/sports/basketball/kings/story/12512400p-13367821c.html


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Kings 103
Pistons 101

Peja 29pts 6rebs
Bibby 19pts 7asts
Songalia 11pts 9rebs 

Rip 24pts 5rebs 7asts

Finally get to watch the Kings on tv. Tommorow 10am :clap:


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Peja Vu said:


> http://www.sacbee.com/content/sports/basketball/kings/story/12512400p-13367821c.html


Any news on Brad Miller?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Pejavlade said:


> Any news on Brad Miller?


 He said he is playing. He said he would play in the Orlando game and he didn't, but he has had 3 games off, so he should be ready.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

We're due for a win, right? I'd really like to see Peja go off for 30+ points today.


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Detroit 98
Sactown 92


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

Sac 100
Det 97



Skinner - 8 points, 16 rebounds, 3 blocks
B. Wallace - 8+ off rebounds


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

is miller playing?


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Kings will pull this one out. And Dodigago, Miller said he would play, but they said that last game against the Heat and he didn't, so I wouldn't expect it to be a certainty.


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

no Mobley, no Miller


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

Skinner is changing shots.. i love it


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

peja looks lost w/ this offense


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Sacramento is playing great defense... always a good sign. Bibby doing a great job feeding the big men. Sacramento is off to a quick start, and Peja only has 2 points.


----------



## underhill_101 (Feb 22, 2005)

sactown is off to a really good start even without mobley and miller. songaila looked good early too


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

we gotta hold on until half-time looks like detriots making a surge


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

great first half, guys look much better..


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

I still don't see us pulling out this game though lol


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

skinner seems to have a case of the butter fingers


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Detroit 68-76 Sactown

Still lots of time so they need to be careful.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

Peja blowing layups... like always... and the refs are doing everything possible to keep the Pistons in the game..


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Pistons 72-76 Kings

4thQ with 8:09 left...


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

get that piece of trash Nasty out of there


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

BMiller not playing again huh...

Whats up with him? Any news??


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

its the calf again


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Dodigago said:


> its the calf again


Have they said when he'll be back?


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

Eddie House!!!! Wow!!!! 3 Pointer!! Offensive Rebound!! Steall!!!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Dodigago said:


> Eddie House!!!! Wow!!!! 3 Pointer!! Offensive Rebound!! Steall!!!


That was great. Hopefully we'll steal this game since Miller is not playing. 

We need this one. :yes:


----------



## P33r~ (Nov 22, 2004)

What's the score and how much time left? I cant access boxscore


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

both Mobley and Miller are D2D...but u never know.. Peja was D2D for almost 3 weeks lol


----------



## underhill_101 (Feb 22, 2005)

P33r~ said:


> What's the score and how much time left? I cant access boxscore


its 87-78 kings with 4:30 left in 4th


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Dodigago said:


> both Mobley and Miller are D2D...but u never know.. Peja was D2D for almost 3 weeks lol


Ohhh so mobley is not playing either???

Damn, this is going to be a good win then.  



Million Dollar BIBBYYYYY


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Pistons 78-94 Kings

4thQ with 4:17 left I believe...


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Gut check time right now, im really impressed with Skinner and Kennys play today and Darius has been on fire. I love this team.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

jim kelly at courtside...firing footballs into the audience, cool, rep the bills mayn. mike bibby is a hell of a point too.


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

but I still hate Big Scrub Corliss Williamson


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

DET 83-100 SAC

4thQ a min left...


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

What a win for the Kings without Brad or Cuttion this should be a huge momentum swing for us and help us during out 4 games remaning at home. 
Kenny Thomas is my new idol.


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

Skinner and THomas played well.. I like there style..

but I still think we should shoot Corliss Williamson


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Detroit Pistons 85-100 Sacramento Kings

FINAL!!!

Great game. 

GO KINGS!!!


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

I guess nobody wants to take part in the shooting...how bout we just break his knee's?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

The new guys:

Skinner 12 Points 12 Rebounds 3 Blocks 1 Steal
Thomas 19 Points 10 Rebounds 2 Blocks
Williamson 5 Points 1 Rebound

Looks pretty good to me. :yes:


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

Great win, time for some practices with our new team, and hopefully make a push..


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Williamson gives us alot of need toughness but I think he will be gone after this season.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

This is the team I was lookin for...


----------



## underhill_101 (Feb 22, 2005)

nice game by the kings... good games for 2 of the new guys skinner and thomas


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

Oh come on now, Williamson isnt that bad.

You have to play 110% as well as the pistons to beat them because of the refs. 

:rotf: 
at Bill Walton and that other guy on ABC predicting the Kings definetaly WOULD lose at home with a 9 point lead at half time. I was hoping they would go back to the studio to watch them flip flop, but they probably decided not to show them again to bail them out of their moronic prediction.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

Solid win for the Kings tonight, The Pistons didnt seem to have any energy tonight finishing up the west coast trip. The Kings jumped on them and never took their foot off the Pistons throat. Got some help from some very surprising players and rolled to a fairly easy win.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

maKINGSofgreatness said:


> Oh come on now, Williamson isnt that bad.
> 
> You have to play 110% as well as the pistons to beat them because of the refs.
> 
> ...


I was going to post that aswell they kept saying how there was no way they would lose and how the Pistons team is so discipliend and what not. The Pistons seemed to be the other guys favorite team.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

yea... lol no post game show ... bummer...


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

no analysts have any idea what they are talking about, they just pick whoever has won big recently, and when they're wrong, they act like they knew it all along. Bill Walton is acually the best one, but he's like the Dick Vitale of the Pros. He used to mention the Lakers 20 times when they werent even playing, like Vitale does with Duke.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Game pics


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Thomas Shines as Kings Return Home



> The new-look Sacramento Kings finally returned home, and Kenny Thomas introduced himself to the Arco Arena crowd.
> 
> Thomas had 19 points and 10 rebounds off the bench as the Kings used a balanced attack for a 100-85 victory over the suddenly slumping Detroit Pistons.
> 
> ...


Box Score


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Sacbee.com: Kings 100, Pistons 85 



> Mike Bibby had 19 points and 11 assists, Kenny Thomas added 19 points, and Sacramento beat the Detroit Pistons 100-85 Sunday in the Kings' first home game since Chris Webber's departure.
> 
> Peja Stojakovic and Darius Songaila scored 14 points apiece in an impressive homecoming victory for the Kings' revamped roster.
> 
> Sacramento embarked on a six-game road trip the day Webber was traded to Philadelphia nearly two weeks ago along with two reserves for Thomas, Corliss Williamson and Brian Skinner.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Postgame Quotes-vs. Detroit 



> *Kenny Thomas:* “I wanted to be here when I heard I was coming here. Fifteen minutes before midnight before the trade deadline, I got the phone call and I was really excited. The thing about being here is that they (the Kings team) all play basketball and they share the ball really well. I like this system a lot.”...
> 
> Click on the link to read more.


The Inside Dish 



> Sacramento has entered the point of its schedule where it needs to make a move, and if the team wants to position itself higher for the playoffs, they need to take advantage over the next two weeks.
> 
> *Seven of the team’s next nine games are at ARCO, with the only two road games at Golden State and the Clippers. Now is the time for the Kings to start jelling and learning more than just each others’ names.*


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Firing on all cylinders: Kings mimic Detroit's style of hustle and tough defense to halt a skid

Arco game report: Newest Kings fit in with the crowd


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Pretty impressive win, especially considering that the Kings played without two key players. Congrats.

The big trade may prove to be very helpful come playoff time.

G-Force


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

G-Force said:


> Pretty impressive win, especially considering that the Kings played without two key players. Congrats.
> 
> The big trade may prove to be very helpful come playoff time.
> 
> G-Force


I really hope so man.

Hopefully we'll meet Seattle down the line.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Firing on all cylinders 



> *Kings mimic Detroit's style of hustle and tough defense to halt a skid*
> 
> Gavin Maloof didn't mean to delay his coach's news conference, but he was holding his own informal roundtable Sunday after the Kings' unexpectedly easy 100-85 victory over the Detroit Pistons.
> 
> ...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Arco game report: Newest Kings fit in with the crowd 



> And to think these guys were nervous.
> 
> Once they broke a sweat and stood up to the Detroit Pistons, the Kings' new frontcourt trio of Brian Skinner, Kenny Thomas and Corliss Williamson blended into their new home digs.
> 
> ...


----------

